# DW YES OR NO ? Volvo



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So is it a yes or no ?


----------



## Dave72 (Jun 13, 2016)

Maybe


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

More piccies would be nice but a yes so far.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Swedish Camaro ???


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes if they change the grill


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah i like that. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks good!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like what 'The Saint' would drive if the resurrected the series


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes but I doubt they'll put it into production! Is this the concept coupe?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes from me.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

*nods head until head falls off smiley*


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Really like the side profile but the front (that concave grill) is really spoiling the looks. That has put me right off.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Its a BIG YES from me. Bits of Aston Martin, Bentley roof line at the rear and touch of Audi with the front wings and door mirror. Its has a mixture of a few but by no means a mongrel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes - like the look of that


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

:driver: yes


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yup. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Like that a lot, like the Volvo stance, I think the front suits that grille, and it's a worthy replacement for the P1800.

So a BIG YES from me!


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

oh yesssssssssss


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep looks like a cross between an Aston and a Shelby GT.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

No,

Looks like a mash up of "classic" marques with some futuristic stuff all of which adds up to a confused mess IMHO.

Andy


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm digging it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iptsoe (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes from me!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

**** no


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Possibly.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Ooooh YES!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

definite yes, stunning, and I bet very stylish inside.

Maybe I'm getting old but liking the newer Volvos. Had an excellent V70 AWD Turbo a few years back


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes - Volvo are on a roll at the moment and it would not surprise me to see something like that make production


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really like that! Reminds me of the Camaro with those rear lines rising up along the rear wings.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Holy Volvo Batman, to the man cave. Yes commissioner !


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Like others have pointed out, very similar to the Camaro from the side. Would have to see the rear-end, but looks good so far, so it is a SI from me.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

yep like the basic shape, shame its probably all show and no go


----------

